# Building a cabin to rent



## mjp (Jun 30, 2000)

We own a lot that is around the corner from our home. It is about 5 miles east of Trout Lake and has easy access to the trails. We plan on building a small cabin on the property to rent to snowmobilers, hunters, vactioners etc., we expect that most of the interest will be for snowmobilers. 

So far the plan is to make it a two bed room cabin with queen size bunk beds and add a sleeper sofa making it able to sleep atleast 10. We plan to design the kitchen to be able to handle the cooking chores for that big a crowd. The kitchen, dining and living room will all be open and heated via a gas fireplace. An entry way designed to allow for the storage of all the helmets, clothing and wet stuff will be added to the side. Out front we plan on a deck big enough for a hot tub when we find a good deal on one. To round out the package is plenty of outdoor lighting in the parking area to make loading/unloading trailers etc in the dark easy.

We are thinking that a Sunday to Sunday rental would be the best to fit into our lives. 

Any ideas to help us plan this to be the ideal rental would be appreciated.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

A large camp fire pit a must with benchs and beer holders maybe rails to lean on with adult dranks holders.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

> Any ideas to help us plan this to be the ideal rental would be appreciated


pray for snow. build a website. get involved with your local trail system. update your website. become a sponser here. give mi/sportsman members a discount. good luck! keep us up to date.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

mjp

PM me when you get it done. I've got friends that stay at McGowens every year. They usually rent 3-4 room up to four times a season depending on how early in the year TL gets snow. I'll pass the info along to them.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

A washer and dryer would be handy.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Great ideas by Polarbear! List your website through the local chamber of commerce would my suggestion, we have a cottage in the Houghton Lake area and the people who advertise there rentals through the C of C site there says its great exposure! 

In the bedrooms might I suggest Futon bunk beds? We were to a friends place that had just added them and they liked them, especially for the kids. Gave them a place to sit and play, watch TV and also a place to sleep!

We've utilized the plastic, push together shelving units. You can put it up where its needed and take it down when its not! They work great for drying wet clothes, duffel bags, helmets, etc. and wont rust or rot!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The cottage that runs an add here gets a tremendous amount of hits I might add.


----------



## mjp (Jun 30, 2000)

Thanks for the information so far! The plan is to start building summer after next, once it's ready to go I'll get the info posted. What would you say regarding a TV. Are the three local stations enough or should we install a dish to make ESPN, etc available?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

As far as I'm concerned if I can get a weather report I'm happy. I'm up north to spend time outside. Wives and kids might differ and a VCR is nice for that crowd.


----------

